

Ask HN: What do you use to write requirements/specs? - rpwelton

Currently I use a combination of Word, Excel and Visio to create requirement or spec docs.  While it ultimately gets the job done, there has to be something better out there.<p>What do you use?  Interested in free, open source and paid solutions.
======
wubbfindel
We use mediawiki, and each client gets their own wiki site.

I set them up so the client only had read access to the main content, buy has
write access to the talk pages.

This allows us to publish version controlled specs, with closely tied
discussions (on the talk page) for each spec.

The biggest problem with this though is getting the clients to edit the talk
page correctly.

------
kissmd
confluence + gliffy. this combo has everything for a logical spec with great
authorisation levels. one space / project.

with atlassians 10$ move its almost free for small teams.

